# I'll take a combo please: electric, live steam & garden



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who would like the experience of live steam not requiring gas, alcohol or coal plus the great outdoors:


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 31 Jan 2010 12:38 PM 
For those who would like the experience of live steam not requiring gas, alcohol or coal plus the great outdoors:


Yup, that'll do it. 00 scale live steam, courtesy of Hornby Railways and their lovely 'Mallard'.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys

There was a set with eight teaks on ebay last month and it went for about $800. I was going to bid but the DH event was taking up all of my time. Such is life in the fast lane.

Jerry


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles 

Where was the video taken? Any info? 

Regards


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Where was the video taken? 
Jim, 

I just discovered that if you right-click the video above, you get a 'Watch on Youtube' option. I tried that and found the list of the author's other videos - but he's not verbose so all I gleaned from some of them was "... on CVR" ! Wherever that is - I'm sure one of the UK brigade can enlighten us.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is exactly what Doug and I have talked about when we build the portable track. Ideally it would have two 45mm, one HO and a single lane road for 1:32 slotcars


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 31 Jan 2010 02:52 PM 
Charles 

Where was the video taken? Any info? 

Regards 
UK.

Over here we are surprisingly secretive about our actual locations. With good reason. We have an itinerant population of persons who, when not digging up or ripping out telephone cables or gas pipe, regularly rob the contents of gardens and garden sheds.

Just before Christmas we 'chased' off a recce patrol of three men in a plain white panel van who were driving around our 7.25" gauge location, for reasons best known to themselves. When they saw me point my camera at them and their van, they high-tailed it down the road like maniacs.But not before I had two minutes of video and ten photos stored on my camera. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

That's what strict gun laws will do for you.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

What is amazing about this steam locomotive, according to what I was told at Cabin Fever, it can run for 30 minutes. Hornby acknowledges this is about the time that one can achieve:
After a small amount of practice, the operator can achieve in excess of 20 minutes running from one filling of water. 
I can image how much more business could be done with the introduction of an American Pacific...then Dr. Rivet would need another set of tracks on the layout!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,

I have one of these Hornby OO Mallards, and when it runs, it does run nice!! I have had a couple of problems related to the motor that controls the reverser/throttle. IF you don't have perfectly clean track, you can lose control of the locomotive in a hurry. I also suspect there is high current going through the motor which in my case caused dead spots to form. Over time, these grew, and again, I lost the ability to control the locomotive with any kind of accuracy. A $50 return trip to hornby to have the motor fixed helped. 

I used to run this locomotive on the bar in my basement. I recall long runs with the engine pulling an Athearn 7 car streamliner. Seems like it was longer than a half hour. You can adjust the heat setting once you build pressure and after a little while, you'd get a nice steam plume from the stack. My old loop for this engine was on the bar, on 31.5" radius curves. That's too tight for this racehorse. Not sure what I am going to do with her now, since bar has been torn out. 

Mark


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark
"My old loop for this engine was on the bar, on 31.5" radius curves," the is one big bar- no sure what or who was letting off steam with that setup...


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

While we we at the table at CF, Bill said his run was 45 minutes. I wasn't looking at the clock though I will testify it was a very long time. He was pulling two gresley teaks, I tend to run longer trains and that cuts into my times.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

have two 45mm, one HO and a single lane road for 1:32 slotcars 
Don't forget the 32mm inside one of the 45mm.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,

The bar was "O" shaped!! We did let off some steam at that bar, but it was demolished late last year as part of a basement improvement project. Part of the plan for the new bar will be an out and back loop for O-27 trains and HO trains. Specifically, I plan to run the OO Mallard, almost exclusively, since it is such fun! Part of the problem with the old bar/layout was a duck under at the one end. Not the greatest. The new bar will be made with ease of shaking martinis, pouring single malts, quaffing highly hopped ales, and running live steam... Ducking under a bridge after a few samples could lead to headaches...

Mark


----------

